# Manna House, Lincolnshire, Jul14



## The Wombat (Jul 20, 2014)

*I went to visit my mate who lives in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, and I’ve wanted to visit this place for a while, and it did not disappoint. 17th century listed building, with stables, outbuildings, 9 bedrooms, 4 floors (including the dodgy cellar), many reception rooms, and it just went on and on, its big. It’s a bit dangerous in parts, but it looks like its about to undergo renovation. It will need a bit of work, as the ceiling is held up on metal poles in one room, and the brick walls of the cellar were bulging dangerously! Couldn’t give this place as much time as I would’ve liked, but I was running late.
Thanks to Miz Firestorm for some tips on this place last year.*















































BULGING walls in the cellar!

























thanks for looking


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 20, 2014)

i was going here yesterday but went elsewhere, will been going soon
did you take any pics of the outbuildings?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 20, 2014)

I enjoyed it here too, a lovely house.
That downstairs fireplace in the main room is beautiful!
Thought of you today went to Bradgate Nursing Home.. I nearly cried, IT,S GONE!


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice report hun, glad to see you eventually got there


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 20, 2014)

That,ll be a nice house when its finished,ace wallpaper in the bedroom & good shots all round.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 20, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> i was going here yesterday but went elsewhere, will been going soon
> did you take any pics of the outbuildings?



Had a quick look at the outbuildings, but I was pressed for time, so if you go, allow plenty of time mate.



Stealthstar79 said:


> I enjoyed it here too, a lovely house.
> That downstairs fireplace in the main room is beautiful!
> Thought of you today went to Bradgate Nursing Home.. I nearly cried, IT,S GONE!



Thanks Stealth
I know which room you mean, its quite impressive
I heard Bradgate had gone... Sadly missed 
Someone said even the bricks have been cleared away!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 20, 2014)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> Nice report hun, glad to see you eventually got there



Cheers M'Dear. 
Finally got to it, worth the wait 



flyboys90 said:


> That,ll be a nice house when its finished,ace wallpaper in the bedroom & good shots all round.



thanks mate


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 20, 2014)

There's just a plot of land and it looks so small, I was amazed that the imposing building had evee fitted on!
Was a huge shock climbing up the hill and seeing it gone. It's been on the cards for years I guess


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 20, 2014)

is alright is that


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 21, 2014)

Good effort this, thank you


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 23, 2014)

Many thanks everyone, appreciated


----------

